# New Audiocontrol DQS, Digital 6-channel 1/3 octave equalizer.



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Long story short- I was borrowing a DQS while I was waiting for one to arrive that I ordered, then I found a good deal on a used one and snatched it up, now I have two so I'm selling the new one. Bought locally, authorized, It was special order so I can only return it for store credit. 

Retail is $549, cheapest online price is $358 plus $17 shipping, non-authorized. My BIN price is $315.

Audiocontrol DQS Digital 6-channel 1/3 octave equalizer - eBay (item 190385712319 end time Apr-06-10 12:08:33 PDT)

I've got a couple other things for sale too, click on "see other items" to see them.


----------



## jdubbau (Jan 28, 2009)

Man I would love to try one of these suckers.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jdubbau said:


> Man I would love to try one of these suckers.


This one sold, though I haven't received payment yet. I do have another one (used) that I'll probably be selling in a few weeks.

[edit:]
Rather than sending my used one to Audiocontrol and waiting for it to come back, I'm offering it up as-is here for dirt cheap:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...dqs-6-channel-x-30-band-digital-eq-150-a.html


----------



## madmaxoo7 (Jul 13, 2010)

good deal have any pics


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have one for sale with DCC controller that I posted the other day. Let me know if you have any questions. Its on eBay.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Can somebody lock this thread or something? I'm getting PMs from people at least once a week wanting to buy this, and it's looooong gone. It sold on eBay the beginning of April.

I wish we could edit the opening post at least.


----------

